# Strap Help Please



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Purchased this fantastic (well I think so) blue 5 - but alas it has no bracelet, what am I to do??

It has a 10mm gap so cant fit a leather strap - I already have a green version of this watch with the original bracelet but its unlikely im going to be able to find one like that I suppose.

Any suggestions greatfully recieved . . .

The gaps,










The face,


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

nevets10 said:


> but alas it has no bracelet, what am I to do??
> 
> It has a 10mm gap .... Any suggestions greatfully recieved . . .


What is the overall width across the lug ends (where the case would blend into the bracelet) ?

If it's around 26mm, either of these N.O.S. Seiko bracelets might suit:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

nevets10 said:


> I already have a green version of this watch with the original bracelet but its unlikely im going to be able to find one ....


I'm struggling to read the Cal. / case numbers from your small case-back photo. :umnik2:

Does that read *6309-5100* ?

If so, does your green dialled version possibly have *B447* stamped on the inner ends of the bracelet ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I'm struggling to read the Cal. / case numbers from your small case-back photo. :umnik2:
> 
> Does that read *6309-5100* ?


Yeah, tricky isn't it.










Looks more like *6309-8700* to me, but it would be nice to have a higher-res photo. :dntknw:


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

It reads 6309-6100, its hard to see when its in front of your eyes !

My green one is 6309-610a and the strap is stamped Z379 the links are quite flat.

It is about 26mm at that point you mentioned.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

nevets10 said:


> .... the strap is stamped *Z379 the links are quite flat*. It is about 26mm at that point you mentioned.


Something more like this ?  ..... a *Z380*, but with different (wider) ends and a 10mm lug fitting, obviously:


----------



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

I purchased a Seiko bracelet from a UK e-Bay vendor, who seems to specialise in watch straps/bracelets to replace the u/s bracelet on my (old style) Omega Dynamic. The centre end-link is 10mm, and 23mm across the shoulders of the next link - Seiko part number 33B2-BI. Its better quality and was a LOT cheaper than the Omega offering.

All the best


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> nevets10 said:
> 
> 
> > .... the strap is stamped *Z379 the links are quite flat*. It is about 26mm at that point you mentioned.
> ...


Just like that yes, quite a nice bracelet I think


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sparks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a Seiko bracelet from a UK e-Bay vendor, who seems to specialise in watch straps/bracelets to replace the u/s bracelet on my (old style) Omega Dynamic. The centre end-link is 10mm, and 23mm across the shoulders of the next link - Seiko part number 33B2-BI. Its better quality and was a LOT cheaper than the Omega offering.
> 
> All the best


Cool, don't suppose you have a pic or a link?


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

nevets10 said:


> Sparks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hey its fine I just googled it - ive been looking at the same vendor earlier. . . .


----------



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

Here's a Q&D photo:










Hope it helps.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

nevets10 said:


> Hey its fine I just googled it - ive been looking at the same vendor earlier. . . .


Yes, that's the same UK eBay seller that I PM'd you the link to this morning.









Except he's not listing the p/n 33B2-BI 10mm bracelet that Sparks bought any more.

Might be worth keeping an eye on his future listings. He turns up some good stuff. :thumbsup:

See this earlier thread (from a couple of months ago): http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=54985

My post #6 - a rare N.O.S. 10mm bracelet (p/n B1171 for a 7A38-7029) which I bought from the same seller:


----------

